# Odorless lighter fluid?



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I like the look of some vintage lighters but won't buy one because I don't want to ruin a Padron 1964 with lighter fluid smell. Does anyone know of an odorless fluid or alternative fuel that works well?

Thanks!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

With all of the different lighting and cutting options, there is sure to be a combination you will find that works for you. I got a St DuPont knockoff that produces a very gentle soft flame that is fueled by traditional butane. I use Xikar brand butane and have found this soft flame to produce a different effect than the torches. 

This may be an option to consider. Wooden matches or cedar spills may add more to the ritual of your cigar smoking as well.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

bigd618 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I like the look of some vintage lighters but won't buy one because I don't want to ruin a Padron 1964 with lighter fluid smell. Does anyone know of an odorless fluid or alternative fuel that works well?
> 
> Thanks!


I have two traditional Zippo lighters, one was a gift from my wife and the other was my father's. I want to use them because they mean something to me, so I do. I buy Zippo Premium fluid, light them and let them burn for 15-20 seconds before lighting my cigar. I never touch the flame to the cigar and purge immediately after I'm satisfied the stick is lit. The ritual of using and maintaining the lighters is enjoyable to me also.

I also have a Colibri torch lighter that I received free from an online cigar vendor. I like using it outdoors when it's windy. It works great for that. Maybe I'm not sophisticated enough to notice, but I don't detect any difference in taste regardless of which lighter I use.

I'll probably lose my Puff license for this post


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Jetline and others sell a $10 double jet insert for zippos. No muss, no fuss


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. I have tons of newer lighters - single, double and triple torch, single and double soft flame. Ideally I'd like a larger soft flame so I've been looking at vintage styles.


----------

